
Ask HN: Apps that got even better after iPhone? - iansampaio
What softwares did you use or know that existed before smartphones and got even better after they were ported to mobile&#x2F;tablets?
======
ilkhan4
Mapping/driving directions

------
mikece
Expense reporting

